# 1970 GTO remove front wheel wells ???



## Bassman (Jun 27, 2008)

She's a 1970 GTO Convertible, bought in 1980, restored in 1990. I want to repaint the engine compartment. Is it possible to remove the wheel wells without removing the fenders? Anything special or unusual I should be aware of?

BTW my next project is to change out the dash pad. How much of a nightmare is this job? I've heard all kinds of horror stories about this job and most relate to the printed ckt board connecting the gauges. Looking for advice. 

Thanks folks
(If there is hard hard way to do somthing ... I will find it)
Greg
Winnipeg Canada


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum, On both of my cars (66 & 67) I removed the entire front clip, IMHO, it would be difficult to remove the inner fenders, paint and re-install without scratching the hell out of the new paint.


----------

